# 12,000k and antic with plants.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

simple question will 12,000k (white wave point bulb) and a antic(blue bulb) work to photosynsis plants, or do i need to take out the blue bulb or both bulbs for 6,000 or 6,700k.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

They will work if you've already bought them, but you might look into getting the 6700. One of my tank actually has actinic and 10,000k lights on it and the plants are doing great.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, i new the 10,000k - 12,000 would give me the blue rays, but wasn't sure about the actnic... I'll get a 6,000- 6,700k. bulb. those bulb came with a wave point light fixture my canopy was getting to hot even with fans blowing in it, so i took it off and found this light fixture on clearance at a local fish store.... I have a local lighting store close to me that caries the gisemann 6,000k middays i will more or likely go there and get a bulb. thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay so another question wave point makes a 8,000k bulb? would it still be best to get 6,700k...


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

My own opinions;

I think most of the bulbs temps you are looking into will be okay for the plants; the question is how do they work for the plants AND for the person looking at them?

Most of the higher end temp bulbs (10000k or more) that I've used are too blue or too green. Obviously I can only speak for myself since it is all up to your personal taste...just offering what I've noticed at the house...

Most of the bulbs in the 6700k range that I've tried are really "green" in the water column.

The lower temp bulbs I've tried (5000k, 4500k and less) are really "yellow".

So far ,the bulb I like the best is the 6000k Midday bulb. Plus the spectral output (assuming the graph is accuarate) is great for plant growth. I have this bulb in T5-HO. I had two 39 watt bulbs over a 36 gallon tank and disconnected one because one 39 watts bulb was plenty bright, clean, and the plants responded very favorably.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep I like the gisemanns too. they just cost a pretty penny. i could always sell this light fixture, and retro fit my hagen glo kit up in to the canopy, and would have 39w x 2 over the 75g, and use the colormax and 6,700k i have.


----------

